# Looking to see if i have enough here to start a project...



## tundraSQ (Mar 17, 2007)

I am looking to upgrade my 25 year old Monitor Audio bookshelf speakers that have been in my system for what seems like ever. They still work great, but i am just tired of the same PBJ every day.

I am shopping for other speakers, but i have a pair of SB ring tweeters and Morel CAW638's laying around WITH custom crossovers from mensicus. I just pulled them out of my car that i am trading in.

I could throw them in a PE box and call it done...but i am leaning toward a "project"...maybe a 2 way with another CAW...or 2.5 way.

Basically i just love the ring tweeter enough to build around it....in faxct i am thinking about just popping it into the MA....but that would require a new XO i bet, and i have no idea what the T/s is of the driver in my MA700's.

just thinking about loud...any ideas?


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I did not think car audio products were designed to be in home audio applications... 

Are you going to build new cabinets etc ?

What will you be using them for: 2 channel system or HT?

What is your budget?


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

I believe the drivers will work fine but the crossovers will probably be trash.


----------



## tundraSQ (Mar 17, 2007)

Yes the drivers are fine, and since the crossovers were built by me using specific schematics from meniscus for the drivers, i think they will be fine, but i don't see much of a reason to try and use them for my HT fronts.

Do i just ordered a pair of cabinets from PE for $60 and i will use them as my computer speakers...since i happen to also be in the market for computer speakers too.

Now..on to shop for HT fronts


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't see anything wrong with your plan. The crossovers are designed for these drivers, so the unique FR and impedence characteristics are comprehended in the XO. The driver specs look good; the only thing missing is driver spacing - check any literature you may have, but closer is usually better. 

I think you'll be happy, and you may find a joy in small speakers that I just don't get with larger ones. 

HAve fun,
Frank


----------

